# can you take imodium with warfrin?



## 19054 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi i found out today that i have a blood clot in my leg and i have been put on blood thinning medication i was wondering if anyone knew if it was still ok to take imodium? My D is bad and i darent take it because i forgot to ask if it was ok im trying to get thru to the nhs helpline but its busy.thanks claire


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is all the drug interactions for warfarin. (COUMADIN is the brand name)I don't see it listed and I used a site that checks for drug interactions and it didn't see any.If you have a pharmacy that you use to get your prescriptions they may know as well.With Warfarin it is always good to double check.K.


----------

